
Howto Reduce Costs of Expensive National Instruments Test Systems - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/howto-reduce-costs-expensive-national-instruments-test-systems
======
ionela
In the world we live today, the cost is considered one of the most important
characteristics of a product. No wonder then, keeping production costs down is
an important part of the manufacturing of a product. This concept has also
been extended over the development costs. In many cases, especially for
projects which pioneer a specific filed of electronics, the development costs
represent a significant part of the final price of a product. Keeping them
down would obviously make the managers happy and win a pat on the back for the
engineers (stop hoping for a pay raise!)

